# Contacting breeders



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Do you want a puppy or an adult?

I contacted a poodle breeder when I contemplated getting another poodle for grooming competitions. I told her what temperament I was looking for, coat type, size, and the fact I had another dog (in your case, more than one!), and what type of people lived in my house. Breeders are busy people - I made the email succinct as possible but very informative. I think it's better to tell them right away what you are looking for so they know quickly and know that you are serious.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

tokipoke said:


> Do you want a puppy or an adult?
> 
> I contacted a poodle breeder when I contemplated getting another poodle for grooming competitions. I told her what temperament I was looking for, coat type, size, and the fact I had another dog (in your case, more than one!), and what type of people lived in my house. Breeders are busy people - I made the email succinct as possible but very informative. I think it's better to tell them right away what you are looking for so they know quickly and know that you are serious.


 Thanks Tokipoke, that's the kind of thing I need to know! I'm hoping for a puppy, I've tried the adult dog route and they tend to freak out because of my large family. But if they were well socialized, I would definitely consider it!


----------

